# humming bird feeders



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

We have had hummingbird feeders out for years. A few bees will feed on them. Today a large number of bees have gathered around one of the feeders. I assume the honey flow is over for the time being and the heavy rains have washed what nectar there is out of any remaining blossoms. This is something new that I haven't seen before. I tried to check out the leaving flight path and it heads toward rough country and deep woods, so I'm not going to follow them. I don't have any bees at present.

COWS


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

When they come back try to dust one bee with flour,watch him leave and wait for his return and you should get an idaq of how far away the hive is.and of course the direction.


----------

